# Torn cartilage or ligament in stifle



## lucy2006robin (17 September 2012)

I had my vet out today as my gelding been lame for week now and not getting better, vet reckons he's torn cartilage or ligament in the stifle joint. He's booked to go into vets for day to confirm this using joint and nerve blocking.
Has anyone had this in their horse or something similier and what was the outcome? Can you still ride after something like this? have people used other methods and not vets?
I feel absolutely heart broken being told, I just need to hear others experience. Thanks


----------



## goodtimes (17 September 2012)

Mine was lame in canter. Went straight in for x rays and had stifle joint injected.

After 2 weeks rest he was no better so went straight in for general anasthetic and arthroscopy which reveal torn meniscus in his stiffle.

2 weeks box rest then PRP Therepy into joint then another week box rest.

That took us to last Wednesday where he can now have 2 weeks of walking in hand and grazing for 15 mins a day 

Then 2 weeks of 30 mins a day

Then 6 weeks turnout out in small paddock when vet will re assess. Think that's around mid November.

If ok we can start ridden work again.

So 3 months after surgery.

Vet gave him 70% chance of full recovery.

Pm me if you need any more info.

Do not google it! Prognosis is not good if you search on tinterweb!


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 September 2012)

A 2 year old filly of mine apparently fell in the field (thanks to the local shoot, I think!) and was SO lame on her back leg I suspected a raging abcess - or a fracture.  Vet narrowed it down to ligament damage in the stifle.  She was seriously lame for several months and had box rest, and bute.  For a week during very cold weather in January (just after the injury) it was so bad that I was having to go down every two hours to help her get up - as she laid down on her good leg and it went numb - and then she couldn't get up.  After 6 months she was still 2/10ths lame and we started to suspect it was the cruciate ligament (rather more serious than the rest) and arranged for her to go to 3 Counties for further investigation.  For various reasons that was delayed a couple of weeks - and by then she was sound.  They x-rayed both stifles to check for any 'changes' - and both stifles were clean.  She was graded last week - and although marked down for weak hind-quarter, she was still sound!  So she's back out in the field now.

SO - it's not quick - depending on how severe the initial injury was.  My filly could barely walk and it took nearly 7 months for her to be completely sound.  IF she was an adult horse, I would have given her 3 months in the field at that point, and then started walking exercise only.  As she's a 2 year old, she'll have at least a year in the field before being backed.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 September 2012)

Ligaments heal very slowly OP, as Janet has explained so well.  You must be led by your vets and any vet you may get referred to.

I have no expereince of stifle injuries, but have a horse with a hind check injury.  He had 11 months in the box, followed by an unsuccesful rehab period.  He is now on tiny paddock turnout.  Age is against my horse but I sincerely hope you can get your horse sound again.

Listen to the vets.


----------



## ALO (17 September 2012)

Mine did something to stifle last year,didn't go down arthroscopy route as wasn't prepared to go down the ga route,had injected   
and most of last year off, same leg as hock spavin unfortunately.came pretty much sound but now has ddft injury to left fore which is another story.
Good luck, I second the not googling!!they can come right just try not to rush things!


----------



## star (17 September 2012)

my horse tore his cruciate ligament as was also found to have bilateral stifle OCD back in 2010 aged 8.  he had arthroscopy and the joints all cleaned up, 6wks box rest, 6mths field rest and then slowly back into work over following few months.  Unfortunately he never came quite sound and although he looks ok on a surface, he isn't sound enough to do dressage on grass or trot along the road sound.  However, he is not deteriorating and seems quite happy so is now out on loan as a happy hacker and does some fun rides and pops over the odd log.  Dont know how long he will carry on like that though.  He was my hunter and was working at Medium dressage so bit sad he will never do that stuff again


----------



## Brolly1 (23 May 2013)

My 10 year old ISH went severly lame on his near hind about 18 months ago.  The vet managed to block it to his stifle and he went in for a double arthroscopy.  Found a grade III tear to his cruciate ligament on his near hind (off hind was ok).  They cleaned up the joint and he was on box rest for 8 months with hand walking (easier said than done) starting at 10 minutes per day and building up to an hour on the walker. I got back on board at the 6 month mark and hacked in straight lines for 2 months building up to cantering.  As soon as we were cantering he was allowed back out in the field!!  He went bonkers but luckily we'd build his back end up enough to support it and he's still sound!!  We went back in the school at the 12 month mark, and have just returned from dressage camp 18 months later!!
I think the key to these is time and building the muscle to support the joint, and keeping on top of any stiffness in the back that arises as a result of the stifle injury.  My boy is back doing more than he was before he went lame and fingers crossed it stays that way!!!!!  There is hope (even though the prognosis is generally not that good........)


----------



## baily (31 May 2013)

our pony had a nasty tear 7mths ago.. had op to clean up all the joint and a full wash out. Was boxed rest for 3mths with in-hand walking from day one after the op. This was just 5 mins a day first week 10 mins 2nd week 15 mins 3rd week and so on at 25mins he was back in ridden work work lots of hacking up and down hills in walk. 
He is now back on full turn out and out jumping building up the size or tracks slowly. Jumping 95/1mt now. 
He will prob never pass a flexion test for a vetting but so far happy and sound and bucking his way around a show jump course. 
Reading other comments we sound lucky that he is back to himself after a very nasty tear and a bone spur. But I feel our vet did a brilliant job and we were very strict with his rehab.


----------



## bandit87 (31 May 2013)

my 18 year old cob tore his cruciate 20 months ago out hunting. it was in 2 seperate entities, 'flapping in the wind' as the vet said. he was very unhappy and very lame for quite some time. he had lots of field rest, then a lot of 20 minute walks. he sees Roy Midwood every 6 months and when he last saw him in Feb, hes just got better and better and feels sound ad muscles evened up in hindquarters. will be getting the ligament ultrasounded again this year to see what is going on in there to case such a fabulous return to work!


----------

